Ask HN: How long did it take GEMINI to approve your ID? - artur_makly
======
artur_makly
Your identity verification is being reviewed, and should be updated shortly.
Gemini is currently experiencing extremely high application volume and there
may be delays as the compliance team completes the review of your application.

